# Steering box re-builder? (good and bad?)



## CHEVEN (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking to have my power steering box re-built by a competent re-builder. I want MY box done not a steer box out of a barrel with a bunch of misc. cores and stuff. Anyone had any good luck ....and bad luck with companies ? Also, I'm not building a pro-touring car but is the fast ratio upgrade worth it? 

1972 LeMans 2 door, 350 2 bbl no AC 


Thank you in advance !!


----------



## propuckstopper (Jan 20, 2012)

*Chip*



CHEVEN said:


> Looking to have my power steering box re-built by a competent re-builder. I want MY box done not a steer box out of a barrel with a bunch of misc. cores and stuff. Anyone had any good luck ....and bad luck with companies ? Also, I'm not building a pro-touring car but is the fast ratio upgrade worth it?
> 
> 1972 LeMans 2 door, 350 2 bbl no AC
> 
> ...


Chip at Power Steering Services is the best. And yes, the fast ratio conversion is a huge benefit.
http://www.powersteering.com


----------

